# Wo genau habt ihr euren PC stehen?



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2019)

Nabend!


Mich würde mal interessieren wo genau ihr euren PC stehen habt?
Unten im Schreibtisch oder oben? Links oder rechts?
Bei mir steht der PC unten links im Schreibtisch.
Dadurch ist es zwar leiser, aber wenn ich den PC abbauen muß, dann muß ich den ganzen Schreibtisch abziehen, damit ich an die Anschlüsse rankomme.
Auch habe ich das Gefühl das  unten mehr Staub angesaugt wird.
Wenn ich mir einen neuen Schreibtisch irgendwann mal hole, dann will ich den PC oben hinstellen und vielleicht ein Gehäuse mit Fenster nehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2019)

Muss ich ich jetzt unten links im Schreibtisch oder woanders ankreuzen, wenn die Komponenten im Schreibtisch verbaut sind?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Oktober 2019)

Woanders
Unter dem Schreibtisch, mittig, quer gestellt.
Ich benötige keinen direkten zugriff darauf, USB Ports und Startknopf befinden sich via Verlängerungskabel auf dem Schreibtisch.
Wenn er mal lauter wird, muss ich das nicht in vollem Umfang mitbekommen, denn er soll so leise wie möglich seinen Tätigkeiten nachgehen.
Ich sehe auch keinen Grund ihn aus Optischen Gründen wo anders hin zu stellen, ich bin kein Kind mehr.
Er soll auch so wenig Platz wie möglich wegnehmen...


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Muss ich ich jetzt unten links im Schreibtisch oder woanders ankreuzen, wenn die Komponenten im Schreibtisch verbaut sind?


Such es dir aus!

Ich hätte wohl "mittig" auch noch in die Umfrage mit aufnehmen sollen. Bin aber davon ausgegangen das dort die wenigsten PCs stehen.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Oktober 2019)

Dann nehm ich einfach beides.


----------



## drstoecker (17. Oktober 2019)

Oben rechts auf dem Schreibtisch, muss ja sehen was ich habe!


----------



## RX480 (18. Oktober 2019)

Unter dem rechten Schreibtisch. (vom Eckschreibtisch)
Voll durchlüftet.

Schreibtisch an derWand ist manchmal ungünstig, da könnte Oben schon kühler sein.(leider auch lauter)
Manche hängen die hübschen Dinger auch an die Wand.


----------



## Rattan (18. Oktober 2019)

Was die Leute so interessiert !

Was ich mich jetzt frage, warum interessiert dich das ?


----------



## Pisaopfer (18. Oktober 2019)

Unten rechts im Schreibtisch


----------



## Elistaer (18. Oktober 2019)

Oben links das ich mein Fenster sehe (inverted ATX) 

Gesendet von meinem RNE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shootme55 (18. Oktober 2019)

Hab einen Eckschreibtisch und am linken Ende daneben einen Rollcontainer. Der Computer steht am Rollcontainer. Auf die Art seh ich das beleuchtete Interieur wenn ich zum PC geh aber es stört nicht wenn ich im dunkeln sitze. Außerdem muss ich das Teil für Service nichtmal anheben weil ich ihn am Rollcontainer durch die ganze Wohnung schieben kann.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2019)

Rattan schrieb:


> Was ich mich jetzt frage, warum interessiert dich das ?


Einfach so!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (19. Oktober 2019)

Unten rechts, damit ich den Deckel gleich öffnen kann.
Unten ist er, weil der Schreibtisch voll mit den Monitoren ist.


----------



## moonlive (25. Oktober 2019)

Dafür gibts doch den "zeigt her euern Schreibtisch"-Thread.
oder
~search for~ Gaming-Setup, für die "standart"-Ideen. (rechts/links <-> oben/unten)

Aber wie wäre es damit:
"mein PC steht im Nebenzimmer", oder "mein PC ist im Kleider-/ Kühlschrank"
gibt bestimmt auch Leute die stellen den Rechner in den Keller wo es am Kühlsten ist, aber am besten find ich immernoch den PC einfach an die Wand zu bauen. [open Case]


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. Oktober 2019)

Oben links auf den Schreibtisch. Ich habe einen großen Schreibtisch der um die Ecke geht, der PC steht genau auf der Ecke, passt perfekt


----------

